# Vehicle lighting



## kkubacko (Mar 12, 2014)

Hey folks! I recently took and passed national registry. Since then I joined my local fire department. I need an outside opinion. I have a 2012 Kia Optima. Im looking for opinions on what are my best options for lighting it up! Thanks!


----------



## emt11 (Mar 12, 2014)

I'm going to assume this isn't a troll. But does your Dept allow you to have emergency lights on your POV?


----------



## kkubacko (Mar 12, 2014)

Yes, lighting is allowed. No, this is not a troll. I really don't know!


----------



## 9D4 (Mar 12, 2014)

I was so hoping emt11 was right... Besides that.. It's a friggin Kia. 
Best option? Don't bother with the money. Whoo Whoo lights are fun, but there's really not much benefit, especially on a POV. Just my opinion. 
People don't know how to react to a proper emergency vehicle, I can imagine that it doesn't help to be in a small car.


----------



## Medic Tim (Mar 12, 2014)

Plus your insurance usually goes up.


----------



## 9D4 (Mar 12, 2014)

That is something I was not aware of! Says something about what they think the efficacy of those lights are...


----------



## Medic Tim (Mar 12, 2014)

There is a reason many states or agencies require a siren when lights are in use. It is a HUGE liability .

Something else to think about
If you respond with lights everyone notices and if you are speeding or aggressive you will most likely be reported . If you respond with no markings and drive like an a hole ppl think you are just a hole and go about their day.

Ps
Don't drive like an a hole


----------



## wannabeHFD (Mar 12, 2014)

Don't be a woo woo


----------



## rwik123 (Mar 12, 2014)

Check out the elightbars forum. They're all blinky blinky whack whack.


----------



## MrJones (Mar 12, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFmwV-U3oSg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 12, 2014)

Alright, most don't agree with lighting personal vehicles but will someone at least answer the question? God damn. 

www.elightbars.com has a ton of information about vehicle lighting. 

Vollys here aren't allowed to have lights in their POVs so I know nothing about it. I've toyed with the idea of putting a wig-wag setup on my headlights and taillights just for when I'm parked on the side of the road loading and unloading sleds. Only reason, nothing involving work.

You need to find out what your state's laws are as well. Depending on the state you have to run certain colors. Some states allow red and white  lights for POVs but most only allow blue lighting and all it does is request the right-of-way. If someone doesn't want to yield to you they don't have to and they can't be ticketed for it. Some states allow sirens with red lights on POVs but that's a rarity. 

The only POV here I've seen with lighting is the county fire investigator and she's just got wig wags on her headlights and tail lights, thats where the idea came from for my truck.


----------



## ZombieEMT (Mar 12, 2014)

Best way to light up your car is.... your headlights. Do not be a whacker. Do not be dangerous. Dont risk your life or the life of others. You are in this job to help people right? Not to drive with lights?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 13, 2014)

ZombieEMT said:


> Best way to light up your car is.... your headlights. Do not be a whacker. Do not be dangerous. Dont risk your life or the life of others. You are in this job to help people right? Not to drive with lights?



There are places where a POV response is warranted. Now those places lights will not make an ounce of difference because they're very very rural. There are other uses for lighting other than moving. Lights don't automatically = whacker. So does me thinking about putting a flasher kit on my headlights and tail lights on my truck for when we're on the side of the highway unloading sleds in a snowstorm make me a whacker? 

You do it every single day at work when you drive emergent. What's the difference?

I don't support routine use of POV lighting or RLS in general, but I think you see my point.


----------



## ZombieEMT (Mar 13, 2014)

Robb said:


> There are places where a POV response is warranted. Now those places lights will not make an ounce of difference because they're very very rural. There are other uses for lighting other than moving. Lights don't automatically = whacker. So does me thinking about putting a flasher kit on my headlights and tail lights on my truck for when we're on the side of the highway unloading sleds in a snowstorm make me a whacker?
> 
> You do it every single day at work when you drive emergent. What's the difference?
> 
> I don't support routine use of POV lighting or RLS in general, but I think you see my point.



I apologize. My understanding of the OP was that the lights were being used in a POV response, vs flashers on the side of the road for unload. They are different situations. An ambulance is also different than a POV. Usually, we are larger and include more lights (usually) and sirens. I do feel it is risking my life everytime that I use lights/sirens. I am a strong supporter of not using lights/sirens in general, and use them as little as possible. Unfortunately sometimes company policy requires use to use them when probably not needed.

I think one thing to take into consideration is the difference with lights and/or sirens. Many people think lights/sirens give them the right to drive faster and violate what ever laws they want. It is dangerous to drive lights/sirens and even more dangerous POV. 

If his department felt that lights/sirens were warranted on POV, shouldn't they supply them or have their own SOPs, as well as state/local protocols for lights/sirens.


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 13, 2014)

OP, ask your chief. Why is an outside opinion needed here? or are you thinking Mom (us) will say yes when Dad (the chief) says no?


----------



## Jmo371 (Mar 13, 2014)

Look at the above link and follow your state laws(within reason)...i found my blue led setup in upstate ny to be extremly helpful.  My area has alot of respect for vollys and emts.   Although it is not mandated 95% yeild or let you pass up here.

Big things....dont tailgate! Never run a red light regardless if you are waved through, and just use your head in regards to speed.  

My setup is a 4 module deck light and 2 smaller lights on the brushguard of my truck.  Goodluck


----------



## CFal (Mar 13, 2014)

My state you can use red lights and siren and are considered an emergency vehicle and the right of way


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 13, 2014)

www.Elightbars.org sorry.


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 17, 2014)

MrJones said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFmwV-U3oSg[/YOUTUBE]



Oh, my.

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Jon (Mar 18, 2014)

kkubacko said:


> Hey folks! I recently took and passed national registry. Since then I joined my local fire department. I need an outside opinion. I have a 2012 Kia Optima. Im looking for opinions on what are my best options for lighting it up! Thanks!



This isn't what you want to hear - but look at what all the old-time members have for lighting.

If your department is anything like the volunteer department I ran at growing up, a bunch of 18-22 year old active members have cars with more lights than some of your apparatus.

The senior members? Maybe a small dashlight, often nothing.

My favorite quote, from a mentor... "When you drive like an ***, you're just another *** on the road, and everyone ignores it. When you drive like an *** with FD lights, people call your chief.

In my home state (PA) some departments allow response with blue "courtesy" lights. Legally, they have no authority, and you aren't allowed to break any traffic laws (speed, passing rules, etc). Certain chief officers are allowed to have red lights, either on a POV or Department-issue vehicle. That's different.


----------



## socalmedic (Mar 18, 2014)

I am not a supporter of lights and sirens on POVs. the last place I worked at was mostly volunteer fire departments and us paid ambulance guys. even with 10-15 min response times we typically beat the FD because they had to leave their job/home get the truck then drive to the scene. some would beat us if they drive their car directly to the scene. I would say that a few deck-lights on the back of the car only are sufficient for when you are parked on the side of the highway "blocking" the scene. don't spend too much $$$ but think about your safety. if you are that rural, you don't have many stop lights anyway so I would not worry about sirens or front lights. and remember, your car already has 4 flashing lights from the factory...


----------



## SandpitMedic (Mar 19, 2014)

You do you boo-boo.

If you want to light that thing up like a Christmas tree then do it. I would not half-*** it; if you're gonna do it then do it. I've got some wig wags.. Just for fun... Guess how many times I've used them? Once, in 6 months. When someone tailgated me going 75. Probably illegal, but eh it worked. And they slowed down to like 60.

But don't think that gives you the crown to the kingdom of the road; it does not.
Do not expect people to yield for you. Rather expect them to be very confused. People barely yield to me in the ambulance, let alone if I soley had some front/rear directional light bar.

Also, refer to your state and local laws as well as obtain a letter of understanding between your local police/sheriffs office and your company on letter head for when you get all hyped up on adrenalin and get stopped by a trooper.

I would advise against it, but like I said... You do you. Be careful.


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 19, 2014)

And be sure to leave them on after you turn off your ignition, like they do on TV.

Sandpit, does your car sort of _hesitate_ when you're driving and suddenly hit the "all lights" switch?

And for tailgaters? Turn on your windshield squirters and leave em on.


----------



## Jmo371 (Mar 19, 2014)

In nys wigwags are a big no no but i do not hold the popular sentiment that pov lights are usless..i have found quite the opposite.  Just use common sense.


----------



## Medic Tim (Mar 19, 2014)

Jmo371 said:


> In nys wigwags are a big no no but i do not hold the popular sentiment that pov lights are usless..i have found quite the opposite.  Just use common sense.



 common sense isn't common anymore. For every 100 pov responses I am sure it is done properly and safely. The 1 that doesnt is the one we hear about. We are always identified and grouped in with the lowest common denominator.


----------



## Jmo371 (Mar 19, 2014)

I guess i just got lucky my region is very friendly to vollys


----------



## Medic Tim (Mar 19, 2014)

Jmo371 said:


> I guess i just got lucky my region is very friendly to vollys



Where I used worked in the USA, EMTs and FFs were allowed red or white/red lights... no siren. I had the unfortunate experience (several times)of being diverted from our original call to the mvc the volley caused. It wasn't until one of the ffs was killed(one of the call I got diverted to) that the chiefs/ police started to crack down and enforce the rules/law. It just put a bad taste in my mouth for pov lights.


----------

